# Frust und Hilfegesuch



## Wünschelrute (20. Juni 2019)

Hey Leute!

Ich wollte mich hier mal ein bisschen "auskotzen". Habe jetzt seit einiger Zeit den Angelschein und angel jetzt quasi das erste Mal das ganze Jahr durch bzw. erlebe das ganze Angeljahr. Aber ich bin ein bisschen frustriert. Zuerst mal möchte ich erst mal überhaupt was fangen, Kapitale müssen gar nicht sein.
Deswegen gehe ich auch meistens auf Flussbarsche. Habe dabei "ausversehen" auch schon ein paar Hechte gefangen, was natürlich toll ist, aber ich schaffe es einfach nicht, dass die Barsche beißen. Natürlich hab ich da auch schon eine Handvoll von gefangen, aber ich habe das Gefühl, dass ich etwas Elementares falsch mache. Manchmal sehe ich wohl, dass ein halbes Dutzend Fische hinter meinem Köder (Gummifisch, Spinner, Wobbler) herschwimmt, aber ich habe andauernd, mit allen Ködern, die ich ausprobiert habe, keinen Erfolg. Das dämpft schon die Freude ganz enorm.
Ist es normal, dass man zu Beginn so stark schneidert oder liegt es an mir? Habt ihr irgendwelche Tipps oder aufbauenden Worte?

Danke euch!

PS: Ich angele momentan an der Ems bei Rheine, das liegt bei Münster.


----------



## Nemo (20. Juni 2019)

Ein paar Hechte und eine handvoll Barsche hört sich jetzt nicht soo sehr nach Misserfolg an, oder bist du täglich am Wasser?


----------



## Wünschelrute (20. Juni 2019)

Ja, ich gehe schon sehr häufig angeln. Das hört sich wirklich nicht so schlecht an wo ich es noch mal bewusst durchlese, aber bei der Zeit, die ich am Wasser bin, ist die Ausbeute echt mager.


----------



## Dorschbremse (20. Juni 2019)

Deinen Frust kann ich verstehen - aber wenn man als "Neuling" ohne die Unterstützung eines Orts-/Gewässerkundigen loszieht, ist die von dir geschilderte Anfangszeit eher die Regel, als Ausnahme. 

Jeder muss sich sein Hausgewässer erst erarbeiten bzw lesen lernen - und das ist nicht mal so eben von heute auf morgen gemacht;

Haste niemanden im Freundes- oder Bekanntenkreis, der sich für dich als "Tutor" hergeben würde?


----------



## Christian.Siegler (20. Juni 2019)

Vielleicht liegt es auch am Gewässer!
Ich habe zwei Jahre lang einen Fluss befischt (dessen Namen ich vor Frust nicht mehr in den Mund nehme  ), an dem ich in der ganzen Zeit nur eine handvoll Fische erbeutet habe... 
Mein Tipp: Für den Start ein einfaches Gewässer suchen!
Viel Erfolg und nicht entmutigen lassen!


----------



## Wünschelrute (20. Juni 2019)

Habe leider niemanden im Bekanntenkreis, der viel angelt. Ich bin da mit meinem sehr begrenzten Wissen schon fast der Experte 
Aber danke für eure aufbauenden Worte! 

Was mich bezogen auf Angeln und die damit verbundene Lernkurve stört: Ich finde nur sehr schwer heraus, was ich falsch mache. Wenn ich nichts fange, kann es an der Montage, am Köder, der Führung des Köders, dem Wetter, der Jahreszeit, der Tageszeit, dem Luftdruck, dem Angeldruck auf die Fische und was weiß ich noch liegen. 
Innerhalb dieser Faktoren den oder die zu finden, die mich daran hindern, zu fangen und dann daran arbeiten zu können, ist wahnsinnig schwer, weil alles miteinander zusammenhängt und andere Faktoren die Analyse erschweren.
Aber da hilft wohl nur am Ball bleiben.


----------



## phobos (20. Juni 2019)

Oder mal was anderes probieren. Z.b dropshot mit nem Wurm wenn kunstköder nicht klappt


----------



## Bilch (20. Juni 2019)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Vielleicht liegt es auch am Gewässer! Ich habe zwei Jahre lang einen Fluss befischt (dessen Namen ich vor Frust nicht mehr in den Mund nehme  ), an dem ich in der ganzen Zeit nur eine handvoll Fische erbeutet habe ...


Tut gut sowas zu hören  - das sowas auch sehr erfahrenen Anglern passieren kann. Beangle nämlich seit letztes Jahr erfolglos ein Fluss und bin schon ziemlich frustriert 



Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Mein Tipp: Für den Start ein einfaches Gewässer suchen!


Ganz genau 



Wünschelrute schrieb:


> Manchmal sehe ich wohl, dass ein halbes Dutzend Fische hinter meinem Köder (Gummifisch, Spinner, Wobbler) herschwimmt, aber ich habe andauernd, mit allen Ködern, die ich ausprobiert habe, keinen Erfolg.


Das ist eigentlich sehr gut. Du wirfst Deine Köder an die richtige Stelle und die Fische zeigen Interesse. Wenn man viele Nachläufer hat, muss man manchmal nur den Köder wechseln, aber nicht nur die Farbe - z.B. Spinner statt Gufi, Wobbler statt Spinner. Oder Dein Führungsstil ist nicht attraktiv genug - versuche mit Spinnstops, unterschiedlicher Einholgeschwindigkeit, Schlägen in die Schnur usw.
Keine Sorge, Du bist auf den richtigen Weg


----------



## knutwuchtig (20. Juni 2019)

am einfachsten, ist erst einmal das wasser selber kennenzulernen und welches beutespektrum am häufigsten ist und wo es sich konzentriert .
ich gehe grundsätzlich ersteinmal mit einer senke los .
bekomme ich hauptsächlich weißfisch auf die senke oder kleinbarsche .?
möglicherweise auch kaulbarsch oder gründlinge ?
an welcher stelle fange ich die meisten ?
das ist bei der köderwahl und fangplatz eminent wichtig !
wo steht der fisch morgends oder abends ?
wo ist totholz oder überhängende vegetation und was fängt man dort mit der senke ?
nachts wird ann auch mal mit der taschenlampe der uferbereich abgeleuchtet .
auch da kann man viel lernen , barschbrut verteilt sich gern einzelnd am ufer , krebse zeigen sich usw .

letztendlich ist auch immer ein durchgang mit dem den entsprechenden köderfischen fällig.!
kunstköder richten sich dann darauf aus ,das beutesprektrum am natürlichsten zu imitieren.
erst danach wird es exotisch .


----------



## Stulle (20. Juni 2019)

Wenn barsche auf (halben) Tauwurm am DS oder noch besser frei absinkend nicht beiß, würden sie das auch für Petrus himselv nicht tun.


----------



## Snâsh (27. Juni 2019)

Hi,

ich würde es einfach mit kleinen Gufis am leichten Kopf versuchen. Da fängt man auch mal große Barsche drauf. Führungsstil verändern wurde ja auch schon angesprochen. Von mir sind es leider 300km sonst würde ich einfach mal mitkommen, vielleicht findet sich ja noch jemand der bei dir aus der Gegend kommt.
Ich hatte auch schon Durststrecken und das obwohl ich fast jeden Tag am Wasser bin!


----------



## Andal (27. Juni 2019)

Wünschelrute schrieb:


> Ist es normal, dass man zu Beginn so stark schneidert oder liegt es an mir? Habt ihr irgendwelche Tipps oder aufbauenden Worte?


Ich bin nun wahrlich kein Neuling mehr, aber es braucht einfach seine Zeit, bis man sich neue Gewässer erschlossen hat. Im Falle der Rheins dauerte es bei mir Jahre, bis ich wirklich alle Faktoren erkannt habe. Geduld ist es vor allem, was einen zufriedenen, guten und erfolgreichen Angler auszeichnet.


----------



## Wünschelrute (27. Juni 2019)

Danke für eure hilfreichen Antworten! Ich werde mich mal an meiner Köderführung versuchen und es ist wohl auch einfach eine Mischung aus Durststrecke und Unerfahrenheit.
Den Tauwurm werde ich auf jeden Fall auch mal testen.
Wird schon werden!


----------



## hanzz (27. Juni 2019)

Vielleicht auch ein Trost. Hab dieses Jahr bisher weder an meinem Kanal, noch an Ruhr oder Rhein gefangen, wo sonst fast immer was geht. 
Geh viel ans Wasser und probiere aus. Irgendwann knackts zumindest einen Code  der Rest kommt dann auch nach und nach.


----------



## thanatos (28. Juni 2019)

Barsche = ver arsche 
kein Fisch ist mit einem passenden Köder leichter zu fangen als die verfressenen Barsche -
aber Achtung sie jagen auch aus Spieltrieb wenn sie nicht fressen wollen ,jagen die Jungfische auseinander
das es nur so platscht oder verfolgen deinen Spinner bis vor die Füße aber fassen nicht an 
und dann kommt der Moment wo jeder Wurf einen Fisch bringt , und genauso oft ist es auch vorbei
wie " abgeschaltet "


----------



## Mike- (14. Juli 2019)

Beobachte das Wasser, manchmal sieht man selbst die Barsche jagen oder wenn Vögel ins Wasser stürzen.
Mit einem Buch kannst du dir Spots markieren wo du etwas gefangen hast oder auch Fehlbisse. Das mache ich gerade beim Uferfischen am Bodensee, mir gehts wie dir. 

Was ich sehr lange nicht befolgt habe ist eine gewisse Anzahl Köder in verschiedenen Farben & die dann zur richtigen Tageszeit einsetzen und je nach Wassertrübung. Da muss man experimentieren und nicht den halben Tag den gleichen Köder fischen, wenn man nichts fängt.

Wovon ich dir abraten würde solange du nicht weißt wo die Fische stehen, verzichte auf Drop Shot Montagen und andere Rigs wo du nur auf einer Stelle rum zuppelst. Du brauchst Köder wo du in kurzer Zeit viel Wasser abfischen kannst, du musst die Fische suchen!

Dafür habe ich mir gerade den letzten auffindbaren Doiyo Supido 100 Omote gekauft, billig und viele lieben ihn (in SP/Barsch Design, bei TopWater ist die Farbe zweitrangig), das 75mm Modell soll ein guter Barsch Topwater Köder sein. Für feine Ruten würde ich mir den Spro Ikuru Mini Crank kaufen, kostet nur die Hälfte wie ein Illex Squirrel und Tiny Fry und laut den Anglern fängt er genauso.
Ansonsten die üblichen Verdächtigen, Keitech Easy Shiner, Hellgies, Sexy Impact, Reins Köder, Fish Arrow J, Lunker City, Nories usw,..., für Barsch alle in 3".

Edit: Mit Skirted Jigs & normalen Mepps oder Vibration Spinner habe ich kürzlich die ersten Bodensee Barsche ans Band geholt. Ich finde nach wie vor normale Spinner in Silber, Kupfer und Gold besser als die farbigen. Die haben auch vor 20 Jahren gefangen.


----------



## ragbar (15. Juli 2019)

Ich würde an deiner Stelle nen 3cm Kopyto oder Attractor in passender Farbe fischen.....


----------



## rhinefisher (15. Juli 2019)

Wünschelrute schrieb:


> Habe leider niemanden im Bekanntenkreis, der viel angelt. Ich bin da mit meinem sehr begrenzten Wissen schon fast der Experte
> Aber danke für eure aufbauenden Worte!
> 
> Was mich bezogen auf Angeln und die damit verbundene Lernkurve stört: Ich finde nur sehr schwer heraus, was ich falsch mache. Wenn ich nichts fange, kann es an der Montage, am Köder, der Führung des Köders, dem Wetter, der Jahreszeit, der Tageszeit, dem Luftdruck, dem Angeldruck auf die Fische und was weiß ich noch liegen.
> ...



Ooch.. .. ich mache das seit über 50 Jahren.. .. habe viel Zeit, Geld und Hirnschmalz inverstiert... .. und stehe im Grunde genau neben dir....
Vergiss es einfach und geh Angeln Angeln Angeln..

PS: Tatsächlich fällt und steht alles mit der Wahl des Gewässers - an einem guten Gewässer würdest Du sehr warscheinlich auch mehr fangen..


----------



## Jakob R (29. Juli 2019)

Hey, noch ein Bodenseeangler hier!
Ich angel am BW Ufer und kann dir für Barsch die Landungsstege empfehlen. Richtig gut laufen zurzeit rosa Gummifische und Twister.
Was ich am Bodensee beobachten konnte ist, dass die Jahreszeit das ausschlaggebenste ist. Ab dem Juli laufen Barsche gut, ab mitte August dann auch die Hechte im Hafen und ganzjährig Aal und Weißfische. Bis jetzt ist nur der Winter mein Feind, denn ab spätestens Januar fange ich nichts mehr


----------



## Tricast (30. Juli 2019)

Münsterland? Schau doch mal unter PLZ 4 ob da nicht etwas in Deiner Nähe ist z.B. Greven oder Münster.


----------



## Wünschelrute (1. August 2019)

Also, kleines Update. Habe letztens wie am laufenden Band Barsche gefangen und danach immer mal wieder zwischendurch.
Sehr viele Kleine, aber PB liegt jetzt bei 29cm - sicher nicht die Welt, aber im Vergleich zu vorher war es Balsam für meine Seele. Habe einen ganz dünnen, 5cm langen Gummifisch mit "Wackelschwanz" in der Farbe der Brutfische vor Ort genommen und mit sehr leichtem Jigkopf versehen, damit er schön langsam absinken kann. Den habe ich dann nach Hilfe von einem Bekannten mal vernünftig gejigged und nicht wie ich das sonst versucht habe. 
Das scheint den Unterschied ausgemacht zu haben.
Die Tipps hier haben mir sehr geholfen! Danke dafür!


----------



## phirania (3. August 2019)

Frühauf Münster.......


----------

